# Need advise on takeoff software



## RobABQ (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum. We are currently on Maxwell Systems ProContractorMX. we use it for our earthwork takeoffs only. We have a seperate (built in house) filemaker database for bidding and general company work flow.

I am looking to move to a different takeoff software as Maxwell doesn't seem to be progressing as quickly as we would like; ie: no color pdf supported, vector pdf's etc..

Our scope is earthwork, asphalt paving and demolition (no select demo) we do some SD work as it comes up in our scope with ponds etc..

I have looked at agtek and like the system, don't think we would need all the GPS bells and whistles, but i have a demo setup with them tomorrow. 

I am looking for some other comparable software solutions out there. Most of these solutions look to be "stuck in the 90's"? 

It is also important to note that we do not perform takeoffs on roll-ups anymore, we use a Waycom 24" monitor and stylist.

thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## luke121396 (Aug 1, 2013)

I use Earthworks by Trakware. Takeoffs can be performed by using a digitizer but also gives you the availability to do takeoffs via CAD files. But the best feature is the ability to do on screen takeoffs using a pdf, giff or tiff file. No need for a digitizer or bulky sets of plans. Saves hundreds if not thousands of dollars per year on plan printing costs. 

It is not a sophisticated as agtek or some of the other higher priced systems but myself along with other earthwork estimators who have used agtek and earthworks by trakware preferred earthworks because of its simplicity and learning curve. I use earthworks in conjunction with Bid2Win and they work great together.


----------



## NicParish (Aug 15, 2013)

Interested in this too. We also use maxwell. I HATE that you can't add more layers and I think Maxwell is too expensive for what it provides.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We just started using Rocktek. It seems really glitchy and dated (i.e. it looks like it was built for Windows 98). 

It does work though. We use Onscreen Takeoff for all of our building take offs. It works really well for site concrete, pavement, curbing, etc. No cut/fill abilities though.


----------



## Matt223 (Jul 19, 2013)

Try Heavy Job by HCSS.


----------

